

Open Source Alternative to One Time Password ( OTP - ** But without SMS )  - teammotp
http://motp.in

======
vert2
Hi, I just tried using the 'demo' from the site. However, since I have a
Singapore phone number (+65 code), I was only able to enter in my number as
"0065---------" \- but no missed call. Could you please let me know how to go
about testing it out with this number? Thanks.

